# Fridge repair near Conil/Barbate



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

The Dometic fridge in my 2003 Hymer is not cooling on gas. The gas is lighting because I can feel the heat from the flue. I've removed the rear vent to see if the burner is accessible, but it's a fridge out job and I'm not willing to tackle that myself. So, does anyone know of a repairer around Conil de la Frontera (Cadiz Province)?


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are on a campsite, ask at the office about local repair agents.

Any caravan/motorhome repairer with any gumption will have left contact details.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Good idea, but I'm wildcamping.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, go to Caravanas Puerto in Puerto Santa Maria and talk to Vicente, this may be useful: www.caravanaspuerto.com
If you do have to stay overnight there is a campsite in Puerto Santa Maria and lots of places to stay wild, especially in huge carparks by the beach. 
Caravanas Puerto is located in Ctra. Nacional IV Km655.

Joe


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

kontikiJo said:


> Hi, go to Caravanas Puerto in Puerto Santa Maria and talk to Vicente, this may be useful: www.caravanaspuerto.com


I think you'll find that's http://www.caravanaspuerto.es.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Great, thanks for that info.

EDIT: I'm getting address not found for that URL (the .es one), but have googled it and it's correct. Anyway, the fridge seems to have sprung back into life so I may wait until I'm back in the UK in a couple of weeks.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

DocHoliday said:


> Great, thanks for that info.
> 
> EDIT: I'm getting address not found for that URL (the .es one), but have googled it and it's correct. Anyway, the fridge seems to have sprung back into life so I may wait until I'm back in the UK in a couple of weeks.


It's a bit early in the year for this, but ... absorption fridges can overheat and go on strike if the ambient temperature gets too warm, especially if the fridge is in the sunny side of the van and the outside wall isn't shaded. It's been quite warm here in the UK for the last week - what's it like in Spain? When the ambient temperature falls the fridge starts working again - just as yours did.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahh, thanks TT, that may be the explanation - it was 26 on Friday and the van was parked with the fridge corner in the sun. Took a long time to right itself, though.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

DocHoliday said:


> Ahh, thanks TT, that may be the explanation - it was 26 on Friday and the van was parked with the fridge corner in the sun. Took a long time to right itself, though.


Well, if it WAS that - and in view of what you say in your reply it sounds as if it IS likely that it was - you may be interested in knowing there's a simple fix. The problem is that the cooling fins at the back of the fridge don't get cooled sufficiently - what they need is a fan to waft some air over 'em. You can buy a small 12v fan, very similar to those used for the same purpose in your PC, which comes with a thermostatic switch that looks like a hearing aid battery (or so I'm told!) that sticks on one of the cooling fins. They're very effective but they do make a tiny bit of noise, although I quite like that as it makes me think that my van is alive and still breathing! It's a well known accessory so you shouldn't have any difficulty in finding one at your local dealer.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent tip - I'll do just that!


----------

